# A friend's Private Collection



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

This past weekend I got to visit a friend's private automobile collection. The cars in this warehouse represent only half the cars he owns and he plans on doubling the warehouse space so he can fit even more. Most of the cars represent the cars he wanted to buy when he was young and had no money hence why you see a lot of '80's stuff. He made his money by inventing a few medical devices and is set thanks to that.

Some note worthy cars in the collection:

-White Ferrari 250GTE was once Enzo Ferrari's Daily Driver
-Blue Ferrari 275GTS is a former Paris Show car and is actually and AUTOMATIC as it was built for someones wife. It is also original and unrestored. 
-Diablo Roadster is the only white one with a white interior
-Countach is the only White on White on White to come out of the factory
-Ferrari 400i Limo is the only limo ever officially sanctioned by Ferrari and was built for a really well off customer in Australia. 
-F2001 is a former Schumacer car which he drove at Monza and the US GP. Each engine rebuild costs $250k

Enjoy the pics:


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

You can view the full-gallery at CNCPics.com

Follow us on FB at http://www.facebook.com/cncpics

Thanks,

-Leo


----------



## ManiM1191 (Nov 10, 2009)

thats an amazing collection


----------

